# Tropical Fish Fillets



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tropical Fish Fillets

4 red snapper fillets (6 ounces each)
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon butter or stick margarine
1/2 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons lime juice
1 tablespoon minced fresh cilantro or parsley
1 teaspoon grated lime peel
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin 

Coat fish fillet with flour. In a large nonstick skillet, melt butter. Add fillets; cook over medium-high heat for 3 minutes on each side or until fish flakes easily with a 

fork. Remove and keep warm. In the same skillet, add the remaining ingredients; cook for 2-3 minutes or until heated through, stirring constantly. Serve over fillets.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man that sounds good....will surely have to give that a try.....

thanks


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

don't over cook the fish...


----------

